# Analog to analog conversion advice.



## Snugglevixen (Mar 17, 2015)

So basically. I have a PAL N64, unRGBmodded NTSC N64 and NTSC GameCube all of which can only output Composite and S-Video. The S-Video is significantly better than the Composite (as seen on my easycap and the TV I'm using as a PC monitor)
Problem is, my living room TV does not have any S-Video ports (or SCART ports), S-Video ports were quite common in New Zealand TVs towards the end of the CRT era but they are now extremely rare among LCD TVs. So I need to somehow get the S-Video signal (which as I understand is the the equivalent to component but the red and blue are fused to one signal) into my Component or VGA ports.

Note: I am not looking to upscale the signal, my TV has a good upscaler built in and wall sockets aren't expendable in my flat.

I can use my Wii with Component for GameCube games but I'm giving it to my brother for his birthday since I don't need it when I have a GC and Wii U

So far I've tried a SCART adapter with a SCART to Component adapter and got no signal, not even a black and white signal.

Additionally my N64's S-Video cable is actually a SCART cable that carries the S-Video. I had a look inside and there was a resistor linking the S-Video Chrominance signal to one of the Component Chrominance connectors. I tried that with my Component adapter and that didn't work. There is a wire inside the SCART cable that looks to be broken but it appears to be unneeded for a non SCART TV connection.
Perhaps I need an RGB to Component converter between the SCART and the Component adapter?

I have been considering getting a second hand projector but I will need my landlord's permission to mount it (and he will probably tell me it's unneeded junk) and my curtains don't block sunlight very well. I'm also not really sure which wall I point at/install a dropdown sheet as my room is well furnished.

Additionally. I might be getting a new PC monitor thus freeing up my only S-Video compatible TV but the reason for getting a new monitor is that the TV is having faults lately, nor do I really have anywhere to put it, nor is it very good at upscaling sub 1080p resolutions.


----------



## Snugglevixen (Mar 17, 2015)

It's occurred to me that a USB powered converter might do the task since my TV has a USB port. Are there any converters out there that let me choose not to upscale?

Or is it possible to use an EasyCap with a TV's USB port?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

There are simple cable "converters" around, but they are likely for specialized use. Any references that I see concerning the conversion of S-Video to Component, require an actual device/hardware to perform the conversion.

Also, S-Video is NOT equivalent to Component. But that's irrelevant for your usage.


----------



## Snugglevixen (Mar 17, 2015)

JimE said:


> There are simple cable "converters" around, but they are likely for specialized use. Any references that I see concerning the conversion of S-Video to Component, require an actual device/hardware to perform the conversion.
> 
> Also, S-Video is NOT equivalent to Component. But that's irrelevant for your usage.


Yea, theres a lot of cheap upscalers around (which I've been advised upsacle so badly that it looks like composite), weirdly the cheapest thing that doesn't try to upscale is more expensive than the upscalers even though its the same thing but with one less function.

I did find a couple of second hand transcoders, one that outputs RGB Scart for from PAL S-Video (which I could then connect to a VGA adapter), and another that does component from NTSC S-Video. they might do the trick but the latter might need me to buy a voltage converter to use and I'd prefer something that can be USB powered since I don't really have wall sockets.

And yea I know about that, the Y is the same but C is Pb+Pr and separating them is what I need to do.

I wonder how easy it would be to add an S-video port to my TV. I have a coxial port I don't use, maybe I could swap it with S-video.

Interestingly, when I have just the Y plugged into the composite port, I get the correct S-video sharpness, but I also get color, almost the full color infact, but unstable and buggy. I'm not sure if that's supposed to happen with S-video.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Modifying the TV is likely out of the question. You would need the actual S-Video port and the circuitry to convert the signal and a location to input the signal to the existing TV circuitry.

The odd behavior is a result of how the signals are carried in the different formats. Component has the primary colors seperated. S-Video has them combined and uses a seperate wire for chroma.


----------



## Snugglevixen (Mar 17, 2015)

JimE said:


> Modifying the TV is likely out of the question. You would need the actual S-Video port and the circuitry to convert the signal and a location to input the signal to the existing TV circuitry.
> 
> The odd behavior is a result of how the signals are carried in the different formats. Component has the primary colors seperated. S-Video has them combined and uses a seperate wire for chroma.


I do have an S-Video port I could use and unused analog ports I could replace with S-video. So I guess all I need is an Svideo circuit.

I take it I can't just modify my TV's component port to accept color from one pin (like splicing the TV's PbPR inputs together for example as opposed to my previous effort to split the cable's C)


Actually I think you mean RGB component. What I meant is YPbPr component where the luminance is identical to Svideo and the colors are on Pb and Pr.
Weirdly I got color on my Y luminance pin though, which I'm not sure is supposed to happen.


----------



## Snugglevixen (Mar 17, 2015)

I also have an unused S-video port on the TV I use as a PC Monitor I could take circuitry from aswell. I might be getting a new monitor so there will be less risk of me pulling it apart when I do.


----------

